# Olympics 4x100



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

How many of you all watched the US mens 4x100 swim relay? Just wondering if anyone was as excited as I was watching them win after the highly favored French team talked all the smack? In all honesty though, I thought it was pretty legit.

GO USA!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its amazing how the olymipics can get us to watch sports that normally we wouldn't give a hoot about. I found myself actually watching the synchronized diving last night! Freak! Go USA!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

USA USA USA!!! Something to fight for and we showed em last night!!! "The French are A holes", Whats the Movie?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

From someone who know nothing about swimming, nor cares to, that was an intense race!! I was yelling at my TV and cheering when we won gold! Good job boys!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> USA USA USA!!! Something to fight for and we showed em last night!!! "The French are A holes", Whats the Movie?


Dumb and Dumber, Harry commenting on Aspen.....

Anybody else besides me kind of sick of seeing Michael Phelps phace???? I don't know why exactly, but I can't stand that guy. Just one of my bug-a-boos I guess. Seriously though, did you guys hear that he is trying to set the record for gold medals? One or two of you might not have heard yet... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":1l0e524o]USA USA USA!!! Something to fight for and we showed em last night!!! "The French are A holes", Whats the Movie?


Dumb and Dumber, Harry commenting on Aspen.....

Anybody else besides me kind of sick of seeing Michael Phelps phace???? I don't know why exactly, but I can't stand that guy. Just one of my bug-a-boos I guess. Seriously though, did you guys hear that he is trying to set the record for gold medals? One or two of you might not have heard yet... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote:1l0e524o]
good job! I like phelps but when the other dude won for us and the announcers words were "michael phelps has done it again", I was annoyed. He is quite an athlete though...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Its amazing how the olymipics can get us to watch sports that normally we wouldn't give a hoot about. I found myself actually watching the synchronized diving last night! Freak! Go USA!


So true :lol: I watched the mens gymnasts last night :roll: now beach volleyball ( womens) I don't mind watching GO USA!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Seriously though, did you guys hear that he is trying to set the record for gold medals?


No. I hadn't heard that. I must have been watching Brett Favre run a lap because he dropped the snap at training camp! :wink:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I watch the entire women volley ball game last night and i must say i enjoyed every second of it... Can anyone say smokin.... :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> I watch the entire women volley ball game last night and i must say i enjoyed every second of it... Can anyone say smokin.... :shock:


I watched that too.... the chinese gals were fugly. The dark haired gal on our team reminded me of the chick from Raiders of the Lost Ark. Lots of guys think thats hot.... I think its like watching a bunch of tall skinny boys run around in the sand.... definitely not hot. :lol: Glad we won though... twice in 8 years, thats pretty good.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > I watch the entire women volley ball game last night and i must say i enjoyed every second of it... Can anyone say smokin.... :shock:
> ...


Riverat did you mean Tomb Raiders :?: Now She's hot :!:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched that too.... the chinese gals were fugly. The dark haired gal on our team reminded me of the chick from Raiders of the Lost Ark. Lots of guys think thats hot.... I think its like watching a bunch of tall skinny boys run around in the sand.... definitely not hot. :lol: Glad we won though... twice in 8 years, thats pretty good.[/quote]

Yeah I thought the same thing, Indian Jones lady! Rain and white attire.... :shock: :shock: !!

Go USA!!


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you guys think about the gal spreading her mother’s ashes on the sand court after the victory? I guess she did the same thing in Athens. To me that was kind of weird! To each their own I guess.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah.... thats a little weird. I guess you kinda have to have some quirks if you're an Olympic athlete. I could see if it was some place that would be preserved forever but I'm guessing when the games are over, it'll be covered by new high rise buildings or something. Oh well, like you said, to each their own and I'm sure it was at least meaningful to her.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Up til 2am this morning watching the men's volleyball team squeak past the Russians into the medal round. What a game!!! Incredible talent! This only happens every 4 yrs, so I justify the silliness of staying up so late.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Did any of you catch the HOT action in the womens volley ball game... I could have watch that for hours... :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Did any of you catch the HOT action in the womens volley ball game... I could have watch that for hours... :shock:


I felt like I was watching a 45 minute beer commercial. Nice bikini clad bodies, all wet and playing in the sand. Not too bad, but I could watch them on the merit of their ability alone. Cool sport.


----------

